# venetian plaster



## ccpainting (Oct 17, 2007)

Anybody have any quick methods for doing a venetian plaster? a home owner wants me to do a venetian plaster with the valspar brand.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.behr.com/behrx/expert/activity.jsp?aid=616&subnav=interior&leftNav=noSteps


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Quick? Not so much. To do a proper hand troweled job is just by nature, not quick. It would be like asking a stone mason to make a quick stone patio...If your customer is not that picky and doesnt understand the nature of true venetian plaster, you might be able to bang something out that would be acceptable to them.


----------



## dincao (Oct 25, 2007)

I would not rec. using that brand of ventian plaster especially it being your 1st time.....if you have anybody that carries smoothrock venetian plaster by BGI it is a great product...I get it at my local BM rep and can be mixed to match any BM color..It is expensive around $90.00 a gallon but is excellent..If you can use a trowel and have patience for multiple layers then its not that hard to learn..I would rec. practicing on a piece of primed sheetrock...they also have instructional videos... good luck


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

There is a learning curve and good luck.

Either use jap spatulas or stainless trowel such as a Pavan. Wall needs to be smooth, did I say smooth.....no paint stipple as it will telegraph through. Establish a pattern and stay with it or it will look like krap. Xs or half circles or what works. Do a sample board first and get the clients approval. True VP is troweled paper thin. Really. Your using an acrylic junk that has no plaster so on your last coat burnish as you see it drying for that smooth glass look. On real lime once burnished.....no more coats will adhere. Its back to limestone. Front of trowel should only be off the wall about a finger width. Prep...prep..prep.


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

You cannot do a quick VP and especially not with that Valspar  ! The product at best is junk, it is basically a thickened paint base. If you are looking at just doing it cheap, then I guess grab some Valspar however if you want to do it right, check out www.venetianplasters.com, you will want Marmur fine if you want the polished VP and Marmorino KS if you want the flat more textured look.:thumbup: 

However the cost of product is double but well worth the additional money!!!


----------



## ccpainting (Oct 17, 2007)

any paint product I can buy from normal paint stores that is decent. anybody use anything locally?


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

HUH???:blink: 
How did you go from VP to some kinda paint? Paint is not VP or did I miss something?


----------



## ccpainting (Oct 17, 2007)

the vp by valspar is a thick paint i thought


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

The VP you will find at most local paint stores and Home Centers are what are referred to as synthetic VP.

Behr
Valspar
Vella 

these are just a few names of companies that make "so called" VP, you can do these however it is not really VP and is best to be applied and then waxed and buffed to get a sheen and you can get a gloss look but it will never compare to lime VP which burnishes (shines - to a glass like finish) with a burnishing trowel. Belive it or not the cheap stuff is hard to apply and requires a lot of work to get a good look.

Now a days homeowners are referring to textures as VP as shows like Trading Spaces tell homeowners things that are not VP are VP... Back to VP - there is no quick match up to VP.

The photo below is authentic marmorino VP with a lime wash over it. Very subtle but sells well.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Great site Foil......


----------

